# 1 color transfers



## GetemDuck (Nov 19, 2009)

I am looking for someplace that does affordable one color transfers. I have done a lot of testing and there are sampling I really like, like Transfer Express Hot Split and their Goof Proof, but I am starting out small and only need like 25-30 at a time and cost will be like $95 a design. I have tested FM'S 15 centers and they work but I have had a few lift and they do not have a soft hand when compared to a hot split. I deal a lot with vinyl andI basically want an affordable option for things to complex to weed. Anyone have any thoughts or opinions or should I just bite the bullet and order 100 at a time to test the waters?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Gang up a couple different designs on a 13X19 sheet, will cut your cost ....

danny


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Look at F&M Expressions. They have inexpensive one color transfers.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

GetemDuck said:


> I am looking for someplace that does affordable one color transfers. I have done a lot of testing and there are sampling I really like, like Transfer Express Hot Split and their Goof Proof, but I am starting out small and only need like 25-30 at a time and cost will be like $95 a design. I have tested FM'S 15 centers and they work but I have had a few lift and they do not have a soft hand when compared to a hot split. I deal a lot with vinyl andI basically want an affordable option for things to complex to weed. Anyone have any thoughts or opinions or should I just bite the bullet and order 100 at a time to test the waters?


Contact companies that offer free samples so
you can test for quality,durability and feel before ordering


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I use these guys:
https://www.howardct.com/


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Keep in mind that the 'get ready' work is the same for all quantities. That gets amortized based on how many are printed. Thus the lower pricing as the quantity increases. And vice versa.


----------

